# Just introducing myself



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, a lot of you know me, but for those that don't-- I'm Kati. My baby girl was stillborn at 41w 6d due to a cord accident (shoulder dysticia, with the cord caught between her shoulder and my pelvis). She was estimated ten pounds (won't know the exact weight until we get the autopsy report) and I am 5'/115lbs. I just wanted to send peace and love to all the other grieving mommas on this board.


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

Kati, i am so sorry for you mama. I was so heartbroken to hear of your loss. Sending you peace mama.


----------



## cornflower_3 (Jan 15, 2006)

*


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

kati,
i read your birth story about mackenzie, and my heart is broken for you and her loss.
i lost my daughter at 41wk5d, nearing 2 years ago. i miss her more than anything.
i have been thinking of you, and i am glad to see you've found your way to this forum (that sounds terrible, but you know what i mean). there are many mdc mommas here who lost their babies, and there is good support.

love, coralsmom


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Oh mama I'm so so sorry.







I was in your DDC and I was so very, very sorry to read about the loss of Mackenzie. I hope that you find some help and healing from the loving mamas here. They were a huge help to me when I lost my Leah. Be gentle with yourself in the days, weeks, months and years ahead.








Mackenzie


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

Kati,

I am so sorry for your loss. And I am wishing you some peace.
go easy.

P.S. I sent you a pm did you get it?


----------



## StacieM (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh Kati, I'm so sorry. Wishing you peace also. Take care.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I sent you a message on myspace after your bulletin, but I'll say it again, I'm so very sorry for your little girl. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Mackenzie. My DD was stillborn at 37 weeks so I know every single emotion you are going through. I hope that you will feel comfortable talking about your DD here. My thoughts are with you as you begin to heal.







s


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

I feel like there aren't any words that can console you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Hi Kati








I read one of your other posts about your baby girl as well and I am so sorry for your loss. We are here to listen anytime...your and your sweet Mackenzie are in my thoughts. I wish peace for you and your family


----------



## Frankiesmom (Nov 26, 2006)

Kati,

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious MacKenzie. I recently lost my son, Frankie, on Oct. 19, 2006 from a cord accident as well. I know exactly what you must be feeling at this time. It just isn't fair.

There are no words, only prayers. You are in my thoughts.

Becky

Frankiesmom


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

Kati- I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

Kati, I read your story and I just want to say how sorry I am for your loss.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

Kati, I read your story too and I've been praying and praying for you. I know there are no words that could help, and I just want to say I'm SO SO sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you.























Mackenzie rest in peace little one.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Words are not enought.

Just
















This is a place where i have found tremendous support and it has helped me find the peace I needed to begin life again.

Take care, and be well.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

2


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

mothering my dd (Rain born still at 41 w 1 d this sept) has been the most holy journey i ever walked...that is all i can do

keep turning it over
letting it wash through me
and keep on stepping forward

empty arms and a broken heart.


----------



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nettie (May 26, 2005)

Kati...I know you from much reading around the community this past summer/fall. I had no idea you'd lost your angel last month.








I'm so very sorry, mama.


----------



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

Kati,

I was on the November due date board with you, and was shocked and very saddened by the loss of your sweet little girl. I am so sorry for what you are going through. I can't even imagine the pain. Please take care of yourself and let us know if you need anything.








Mackenzie

Hugs,
Anna (aka atpeace)


----------



## Ronnie (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Katie, I'm so very sorry for your loss. I hope that you are haning in there through the holidays.

I just lost my son, John Ian, at 30 weeks, for reasons unknown except it was a possible cord accident.

My heart goes out to to you and your family.

Ronnie


----------

